# Al Quoz phase 1 and 2.



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi all, I'm moving to Dubai on Feb 1st as i have accepted a job with Jumeirah at the Madinat. 
My accommodation is in either phase 1 or 2 in Al Quoz, just wondered if anybody has been in that area or has any recommendations for local amenities. Cant wait to get out there, I'm a 29yr old male and going to be in my own apartment, so if anybody is in that age group, any advice is welcome as it will be my 1st time in Dubai. Thanks y'all. Glenn


----------



## Tara86 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi

Al Quoz 1 is near a pretty busy part of Dubai - you have the Dubai Mall closeby, as well as several hotels, apartment buildings & offices. Safa Park is just across the main highway (the Sheikh Zayed Road) & there are quite a few supermarkets around that area too. Al Quoz 2 is next to Al Quoz 1, but it's a bit further back (out of the city).

Does really help much, but you can have a look at google maps (just search for Al Quoz 1 Dubai).

Dubai's an easy place to get around, so hopefully you'll find everything you need quite quickly


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry to disagree but Al Quoz is not near Dubai Mall. If you want a landmark, it is behind Oasis Centre on Sheikh Zayed Road. I've googled it for you so you can read at your leisure http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=al+quoz+1+map&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

cheers guys, i wasn't sure if Google maps was up to date as its 3 years old. Knowing how quick development takes place in Dubai.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Al Quoz is not really an area that has been affected, as it were, by development. It's a bit of a mix - residential, industrial, nationals, expats, arty.


----------

